# my piranha/pacu (not sure)



## ben_da_destroye (Sep 25, 2009)

*my piranha/pacu (not sure) ___DEAD___*

-------vids--------
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMPleJizbeo

-------newer pics------
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/100_5352.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/100_5353.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/100_5355.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/100_5360.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/100_5363.jpg


-------older pics-------
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/100_5107.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/100_5100.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/100_5097.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/100_5095.jpg


--------older pics--------
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/100_4846.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/100_5026.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/100_4999.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/100_4981.jpg


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

without a doubt ; it is a pacu..dentition and shape of mouth is all wrong for piranha..


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

We've been through this before...


----------



## ben_da_destroye (Sep 25, 2009)

this is not a discussion it is a photo show, so no we have not been through this.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Your fish looks cool ben.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

ben_da_destroye said:


> this is not a discussion it is a photo show, so no we have not been through this.


We have, we've come to the conclusion you need to research because clearly you know nothing about your fish and need alot of help because you have tons to learn.


----------



## ben_da_destroye (Sep 25, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> We have, we've come to the conclusion you need to research because clearly you know nothing about your fish and need alot of help because you have tons to learn.


no! we have not. that was in a discussion forum, this is a photo forum where i am trying to show off my piracu with total disregard for species.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Yup we have trust me.


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice looking fish Ben. How big is it?


Blue, just let it go. If you don't like what he is calling his fish, ignore it. If he wants to call a pacu a piranha or a piranha a pacu who's to stop him? They are "common" names. He could create an entirely different name, like he has, piracu, and still be totally correct. The only time he'd be wrong is if he started messing up their current binomial nomenclature, or scientific names, but since he is using "common" names, he is doing no wrong.


----------



## ben_da_destroye (Sep 25, 2009)

THANK YOUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!! *bowes at ur feet* it was about 2 inches when i got it a couple months ago i think, now its probably around 6.


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

cool, he has some growing to do before eatin' time though LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

what ever that fish is, i agree. it is a beautiful fish Ben.


----------



## ben_da_destroye (Sep 25, 2009)

*new stuff*

new pictures show how big its gotten


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

thats ONE BIG FISH!


----------



## CoryLoachFreak (Feb 20, 2006)

TBS_Dave said:


> cool, he has some growing to do before eatin' time though LOL


*Looks like it's big enough for a sandwich now Dave. LOL

Just kidding Ben. Dave says the same thing about Discus. LOL.

Nice looking Red Belly.

Jeff
"ThePlantManager"*


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

That is a pretty big fish. I don't think those plastic plants are giving him much to hide behind


----------



## ben_da_destroye (Sep 25, 2009)

.... Deadpool died last night.... Here are some photos before i threw it into the yard... T_T........ 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/0728102140b.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/0728102140a.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/ben_da_destroyer/0728102139a.jpg


----------



## ben_da_destroye (Sep 25, 2009)

damn this sucks


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

He will get HUGE, I had one that was about 1 1/2 feel long, a giant! Just be sure you have a big enough tank and don't startle him, you don't want him cracking your glass!


----------

